# Rb25det.



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

What are the spec's for the RB25DET engines? There is a 1994 R33 for sale @ an OK price. I was thinking about picking it up, but would like more details.


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

Have a look here 

Dave


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

or here


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Displacement: 2.5L (2498 cc) 

Bore x stroke: 86 mm x 71.7 mm 

Compression ratio: 9.0:1 

Valvetrain: Double Overhead Cam (DOHC), 4 valves / cylinder. 

**R33 Models RB25DET Have variable inlet cam timing! 

Head: Crossflow alloy head 

Lubrication System: Wet Sump 

Fuel/Air Induction: Multipoint Fuel Injection, Nissan ECCS (Electronically Controlled Combustion System) 

Ignition System: Direct Fire Coil ignition. 6 Coils.

Turbocharger Flange: T3

Power: Approx 190kW @ 5600 RPM 

Torque 294Nm @ 4800 RPM 

**Power and Torque Figures for Variable cam timing version.

Not a bad engine, Still I prefer the RB30.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

what's htis run in the quarter?


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

Seriously? They run only ~200HP? Hmm.. what do you know.

The 94 300zxTT runs ~220 listed by Car and Driver.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

Conversions:
-KiloWatts to Horsepower,
Multiply Kw by 1.34 to get Horsepower

approx 254.6hp


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

> what's htis run in the quarter?


Depends on your weight and more importantly your Diff ratio (Final Drive) of your car...alot of people forget about diff ratio 

Yeah I can only tell the diffrence between the two versions of this engine when the head is off, extra cooling hole for the Variable inlet timing version.....anyway my intrest isnt in the whole motor, rather just the head. Because the RB30E and RB25DE/RB25DET have the same bore I can mount the RB25 head on the RB30 with no mods at all  -- This gives me double overheads cams.

RB30E specs (1985 Model)

Displacement: 3.0L (2962 cc) 

Bore x stroke: 86 mm x 86 mm 

Compression ratio: 9.0:1 

Valvetrain: Single Overhead Cam (SOHC), 2 valves / cylinder 

Head: Crossflow alloy head 

Lubrication System: Wet Sump 

Fuel/Air Induction: Multipoint Fuel Injection, Nissan ECCS (Electronically Controlled Combustion System) 

Ignition System: Single coil, mechanical Dizzy, electronic controlled ingition advance.

Power: 114kW @ 5200 RPM (152hp for the Yanks)

Torque 248Nm @ 3600 RPM 

Also note we are comparing a 3litre 1985 engine to a 2.5litre 1993 engine....8 years of technology....The turbo version of this engine is very cheap and very powerful, over 200hp stock, and 400hp without trying too hard....all from a engine with SOHC! The Turbo version was never used in any Nissan car rather a Holden instead......There are some VL turbos with this engine running 8's.....


----------

